# Pup throws up in the mornings...



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey guys, Cudi my 5 1/2 puppy threw up this morning and yesterday morning. This happens before I feed him. His puke doesn't seem to have anything weird in it. It's just carrots and kibble from the day before. He doesn't seem to be acting weird or be in pain. Do you guys know what might be causing this? Maybe I'm over feeding him. I feed him Orijen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Is Orijen a new food for him and this is new with the food or had he been doing fine on it before? I had one dog who threw up undigested Orijen so I switched foods. Not all food agrees with all dogs........but if he had been doing fine on it before it could be something else. What are you adding in the way of carrots? Is that just for teething or are you adding them to the food?

As you mentioned.......there is kibble and carrots in the food not just yellow bile......


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Some dogs will throw up some bile in the mornings when their stomachs are empty. Mine did, so I give him a handful of kibble as a midnight snack so he has something in his stomach through the night. Sometimes ginger snaps before bedtime will help


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Is Orijen a new food for him and this is new with the food or had he been doing fine on it before? I had one dog who threw up undigested Orijen so I switched foods. Not all food agrees with all dogs........but if he had been doing fine on it before it could be something else. What are you adding in the way of carrots? Is that just for teething or are you adding them to the food?
> 
> As you mentioned.......there is kibble and carrots in the food not just yellow bile......


No Orijen is not new to him. He has been doing fine on it. The carrots is a mid day snack. I checked his poop and it seems fine. Can over feeding cause something like this? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Stosh said:


> Some dogs will throw up some bile in the mornings when their stomachs are empty. Mine did, so I give him a handful of kibble as a midnight snack so he has something in his stomach through the night. Sometimes ginger snaps before bedtime will help


He doesn't throw up bile. He throws up undigested food from the day before. That's what's a little puzzling here. :| 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That would be hard to say. You may want to give him less but is he keeping it down during the day? Active? Playful? All kinds of things can cause vomiting including obstructions, illness, etc. I have had some dogs seriously overeat and not throw up from it though.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> That would be hard to say. You may want to give him less but is he keeping it down during the day? Active? Playful? All kinds of things can cause vomiting including obstructions, illness, etc. I have had some dogs seriously overeat and not throw up from it though.


Yeah he is keeping it down during the day. Everything looks good with him. His appetite is there, he plays around, and is active. That's what I find very weird. It's only early in the morning and the rest of the day he looks and acts normal 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

How is he doing? I was thinking- maybe anxiety over being alone at night? 
Can you feed him dinner earlier- so it digests before he sleeps?


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Does the puppy seem to wolf his food down just a little too fast?

It takes dogs roughly 8 hours to digest food. Since they really don't chew their food, the process is mostly handled in the stomach. A "SLOW BOWL" might help resolve the issue as well as slightly wetting the food down with some water.


----------



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

I feel like a previous days meal should be into the intestines by the next morning, not still in the stomach. When Gunnar had slow digestion of kibble I started soaking the food in water for about 10 minutes before feeding. He stopped throwing up kibble after that. 

For comparison, healthy human transit time is 2 hours to pass through the stomach and as quick as 8 hours to completely clear the gut. So your pup still having kibble in the stomach close to 12 hours after feeding indicates that something else is going on. for Gunnar it was as simple as dehydration.


----------



## KristenMarino13 (Jan 10, 2013)

my beagle use to do that she would throw up bile in the morning give the dog a treat or 2 before bed they do that from the stomach being empty so long once I started doin that she neva did it


----------



## Zeus101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Zeus use throw up bile in the mornings because he had an empty stomach. If I gave him a 1/2 cup of kibble before bed he was fine in the morning.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm new here and Emma does not have this problem. However in the vet information I got at her second shots she indicated to call if this occurred more than once with her. She also had a long talk with me about food allergies and throwing up in the mornings is one of the signs per the sheet.

She and four other vets I checked with also are not big fans of the "Special dog foods" She and the others recommended Perina one, Imas, Blue and another large breed puppy food from a long standing company. They also all mentioned food allergies down the road.

She suggested at at about 4 months of age getting an allergy profile done. I think she said $120 plus the office visit. I would get back a report and a sheet of what brand of foods would work, if she did have allergies. She showed me some examples - one was a GSD allergic to chicken and beef, so he was on a good lamb and rice blend from Iams.

She also indicated that for now - that free feeding is OK for her (prevents the wolfing of food as it is always there) - and that it was OK to pick up the food and water 2 hours before bed time. Emma eats about 3 or 4 times during the day - small amounts each time.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ronin864 (Dec 3, 2012)

My 4 month old is doing this also. Yesterday morning and this morning i was woken up to hear my boy hacking up something. Sounds like he is going to puke and all that comes out is a small amount of gooey slimy stuff. (Is this bile?) I will give him a midnight snack and see if that helps.


----------



## Seth08 (Jan 27, 2013)

If you are feeding him 3 times a day then that is why he is throwing up. He gets use to getting fed 4-8 hours apart 3 times a day then he probably goes 2-3 hours before bed with out food then sleep 8 hours with out it so his tummy is not use to waiting that long so it builds up acid and he throws up. Try getting up a hour or 2 earlier give him a few dog biscuits then go back to sleep then get up and feed him normally and he shouldnt throw up anymore, or switch him to 2 meals a day and he wont get sick at all.


----------

